# Strange Convulsions



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ok, so I have looked up hiccuping and masturbation as possible reasons for my hedgie's strange behavior and I am not sure either of those quite match up to what I saw. Yesterday night, after holding Phinneus for a while I put him back in his cage, where he settled under his hidey log. He then drew himself up, puffed up his chest and upper body, while lowering his bottom and shook. This lasted a minute or two and then he stopped and went on with his usual business. Any ideas on what this could be? I've never seen him do it before.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd say masturbation.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, if a few minutes afterwards he snaps back into his usual behavior, he's having boy time. I don't think there really is a set pattern on how they do it, I catch my boy sometimes in his snuggle sack, there's this one spot in the cage that's got a minor hill in it, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

krbshappy71 said:


> I'd say masturbation.


Yep, sounds like it to me too.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Whew, as gross as it is to think about, I'm glad it's just normal behavior. He's getting his wellness check up soon, but I was worried that it might be something signaling an emergency visit.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

It happens. Mine have a "playmate" for their alone time. hedgehog plush


----------

